# Narsico Rodriguez For Her



## Jade (Apr 1, 2007)

OMG, I LOVE this perfume so much !!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/2385074/...randsDlp&pbo=1


----------



## little teaser (Apr 1, 2007)

i love it too...


----------

